# hanging a pendant light from center of vaulted ceiling



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

in some of the houses i use to work on they would cut a piece of 2x10 or 2x12 or build a box to make a flat spot for the fan or light to mount to.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Because slopes vary so differently, you won't find a receptical box to fit.

Just make a box out of 3/4 pine, or whatever, that gives you a level mount for the fixture.

Sorry, I can't draw, but it is nothing but a box appriapriately slopped to meet your ceiling slopes.

Make it, router/bevel the edges, however decoratively you want it.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

This might work, depending on the slope of your ceiling.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Arlingto...eiling-Fan-Box-FB900-1/202245825#.Ud-AREGG2So


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

the pre made boxes work best for a 12/12 pitch roof angle. on a lot of them we make a box out of 2x stock with the angles cut and install it and the electrician uses a pancake fan box mounted to our box with long screws and the drywallers drywall the box with finished corner beads. another way is to finish it out with 1x material.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Never posted a pic before.... so just learning.... these are just an example out of my gameroom and sunroom.... they are on a hip.... and obviously a gable/ridge is quicker. I happened to do them in natural... but often where they are not a decorative element (like maybe your pendents) just do them in a planed pine and paint them to blend into the ceiling.

Good luck

Best

Peter


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

wow! that is an awesome ceiling. thanks for posting!


----------

